# Welches Angelkajak



## MacSpinn (9. Juli 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich muß gestehen das ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sehe.
Ich möchte mir gerne ein Angelkajak kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher welches.
Am liebsten hätte ich gerne ein zweier. Aber ein Händler hat mir gesagt das es schwer ist allein zu paddeln.  Ich möchte aber nicht immer allein angeln. Zu zweit ist ja viel entspannter. Wenn ich aber allein ein Problem habe mit dem paddeln dann würde ich besser ein einer nehmen. Denn das macht ja keinen Sinn das ich mich allein abracker. 
Dann kommt die Markenfrage. Gelesen habe ich schon viel. Aber stimmt es das bis auf die Marktführer wie Hobie oder Jackson alle anderen aus einem Guß aus China stammen?
Ich hoffe mich kann hier jemand etwas aufklären. 
Gruß Mac


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

da kannst auch mal ausprobieren:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328035


----------



## rippi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

Also zumindest wirbt Native Watercraft mit Made in USA. Ob das auch zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen. Du bekommst bei der Firma auf jeden Fall auch ein Zertifikat mitgeliefert in denen dann einzelne Produktionsschritte teilweise aufgeführt werden. 
Von den anderen habe ich keine Ahnung.

 Die Aussage, dass das Kajak nicht kippt, ist zumindest bei stärkeren Wellen Unfug, da solltest du aufpassen, wenn du die ersten 1,2 Male auf dem Meer bist.


----------



## MacSpinn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da kannst auch mal ausprobieren:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328035



Ui, viel zu weit weg. Aber danke.
Ist auch ein Problem das es so wenig Händler gibt und dementsprechend wenig Möglichkeiten mal Probe zu Paddeln. 

@ rippi auf das Meer wollte ich auch nicht. Steht zumindest nicht an oberster Stelle. Das Kajak sollte für mittlere bis großen Seen, Kanäle und Flüsse sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

wusste nicht, wo Du wohnst. 
Sven ist da aber echt ein "Verrückter" im positiven Sinne, daher der Tipp von mir...


----------



## MacSpinn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wusste nicht, wo Du wohnst.
> Sven ist da aber echt ein "Verrückter" im positiven Sinne, daher der Tipp von mir...



In NRW. Will mir zeit lassen mit der Anschaffung. Nicht das ich das falsche kaufe. Vielleicht nehme ich ja den weg mal auf mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

musst eh warten - Sven ist grade mit Kayak in Schwedisch-Lappland ;-)
einfach mal Mail schicken...


----------



## MacSpinn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

Ok. Vielleicht kann er mir ja auch telefonisch weiter helfen.
Ich schreib ihm mal die Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

gute Idee!
Sag ihm Gruß von mir..


----------



## MacSpinn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welches Angelkajak*

Mach ich #6


----------

